# Help!!!!!!



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Okay, now that I've read all of your opinions on what shools are "stellar" and what schools haven't got what it takes let me ask everyone this: Is it necessary to even go to a culinary Institute to become a chef??? I am not a chef now, but my future goal is to become a personal chef and small party caterer. Yes, I can cook, but I don't have any type of formal "culinary education". I was planning on attending ICE in the fall and after much careful review I've decided that I might try some other venues to get some sort of education. Don't get me wrong, I liked the school from what I saw and what I've learned about it but doesn't $20,000-$28,000 for six months sound a little crazy? 

Sorry to babble but I'm very confused. I want this more than anything but I just don't know what to do. Could I get some training from organizations like ACF and USPCA or APCA? Would that help me at all or is that just a blatant waste of my time? I don't aspire to be an executive chef or work in a restaurant (been there and done that on many occasions). Basically I need to know how I can gain some knowledge, basic and specific knowledge, of how to become a personal chef with the right credentials....if any.

I know an education is worth it but I can't afford it. Does CIA allow you to take classes as a non-metriculated student?

Someone please advise!!! I appreciate all the opinions!!!

Karin


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

If you want to go the cheap and easy way and only want basic knowledge of cooking and more information on running your PC business then go to USPCA by all means.

If you want more of an in depth knowledge of cooking then pick a culinary school or Community college that you are comfortable with and go with it.

If you want to run a pc business you will still need to join one of those associations...USPCA...PCN...etc. If you tried to get insurance for the biz by yourself you will be charged at a higher rate than if you joined an assoc.

If you want great first hand information from the head of Personal Chef Network go to www.personalchefsnetwork.com and click the community tab. Register for their open kitchen forum and the head personal chefs will contact you. You can talk to them and ask all your questions on a one on one basis.

Please read the following for related info:

Private or Personal Chef Thread

Personal Chef Panel Report Thread

What do you use for storage containers?? Thread

Hope this helps..

Jodi

PS

You can ask any question you want on PCN's message board and it will be answered. Plus they leave you their number so you can get in contact by phone.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

BTW: The CIA offers online classes. Ive taken one of them.

CIA Distance Learning Certification Courses


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

THANK YOU!!! That was very good advice. I'll check that stuff out.

BTW.....have you heard any positive/negetive feedback about USPCA or PCN???

Thank s again,

Karin


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

PCN...warmer...friendly...very personal
USPCA...friendly...own rep in your area to bother

those are the two Ive contacted so far.... APCA is really stingy about what they will share on the message boards...that put me off a little. Having to join in order to have your questions answered.


PCNs materials will cost you almost 600 bux (you have to get their materials Making of a Personal Chef...). USPCA you don't have to buy the materials to join...will cost 200 bux. This is good if you have a biz already established. If you want certification.and help starting your biz Id suggest taking their home study course..costs 1085!  PCN offers no certification and USPCA is the only Personal Chef Association & Certification that NJ recognizes.

USPCA has an oline store that sells bulk spices, client management software and containers (oven, microwave, freezer).

Jodi

forgot...some say that uspca is a little impersonal but im not looking for a best friend..just biz info and support.


----------



## chatham (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Jodi, I think I'm going to check this USPCA and PCN out this week. I've sent for info. but I really have to contact someone or atleast join to get the bulk of it. I think this might be a good first step for me, before considering actual culinary schools. It might give me a good taste of what to expect as far as careers go. 

thanks again.

Karin


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I posted a bunch of Personal Chef related stuff in the sticky post at the begining of the Culinary Students board. Its says..somethign about culinary students pleas read...?? not sure too tired to remember right now.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

OK, first of all when you graduate from culinary school you will not be a chef. you still have a lot of work and on job training ahead of you. Cooking is one of those trades, that can be learned solely on the job or by going through a culinary school as well as working. so basically it's up to you, you don't need to go to school, but you will gain an advantage in the industry if you do.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I went to a technical college here in Wisconsin. I found that school gave me the foundation to build my career. Having a big school name on your resume isn't always as important as where you took that education. On my resume I have the only 5 diamond resort in the midwest.....employers would see that and hire me on the spot. How did I get there? A chef instructor reccommended me to the Executive Chef. I highly reccomend some type of cooking school just to get all the basics and you never know which one of your classmates may end up being vice president of Sysco....


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Snakelady, do you work at Sysco ??. we use alot of the products from that company in our restaurant.


----------

